# Cherokee or Bronco?



## Cherokee (Sep 14, 2007)

1st Post Newbie,

What to do?

Will be moving to upstate NY - Glens Falls - ( near Lake George)

* Plan on plowing small parking lots - i.e. Banks - Deli's etc.

* Can my 1998 Jeep Cherokee handle this?
( New Western Plow costs 3800.00)

* Other Option - have opportunity to buy a 1990ish Ford Broncho ( the bigger one) with plow for 1900.00 - truck was used to clear car dealership parking lot for last 6 years - has not been on road in a while - don't know what kind of work it needs- they say 'just an alternator.'..i.e.not currently running.

* my Jeep is tight with new front - end - radiator - other stuff - regularly used.

* Opinions? Go with Jeep or Broncho to plow in upstate NY.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

For up state NY,
A better choice for commercial lots would be a 3/4 ton or bigger.
Not that the other two can't plow.
The 3/4 ton would be better suited for the task of plowing lots.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Snofarmer is right. But for easy to plow small places, and tight spots the cherokee is really good in my book. I plowed last year with a 89' Jeep Cherokee and it was amazing in tight spots. But for bigger lots a 3/4 ton like snofarmer said. Hope this helps. Mike


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

JeepPlow18 it right .
We had a Jeep yj with the 4ho and a snow-way plow.
For tight spots their very maneuverable.
The draw back is there so light.
So, if the snow is heavy and you have to push it any distance then a heaver vehicle will work better for you.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Cherokee;403690 said:


> - truck was used to clear car dealership parking lot for last 6 years - has not been on road in a while - don't know what kind of work it needs- they say 'just an alternator.'..i.e.not currently running..


If the vehicle just set there doing nothing unless it was moving snow it probably needs...everything. RUN AWAY unless you are a mechanic who intends to rebuild it from the ground up to make it a reliable snowplow vehicle. Having rebuild a few vehicle I think you could buy a new one cheaper


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Snofarmer you took the words right out of my mouth. I was going to say the only drawback is they are light especially for pushing heavy wet snow. haha I remember last year with the last storm that we had the eight inches of ice, slush crud and then i go to plow and im trying really hard to push it and I did but all four tires were spinning constantly lol :crying:


----------



## Cherokee (Sep 14, 2007)

*Not to Cherokee*

Ok gentlemen,

You talked me out of destroying my Cherokee...

Next option - My wife's 1993 GMC Suburban 4x4 1500 - it's still not a 3/4 ton - will it work?

Or - I can buy an old Bronco- full sized - with plow - cheap?

I appreciate the advice.

Cherokee


----------



## snow problem (Mar 19, 2007)

I would not count out the jeep so fast, considering the other options you listed. I have a 99 cherokee with a 6.5 Meyer and it plows great if you keep up with the storm. As stated above a large truck would be better, I also have a 2500 hd with a western for the real heavy stuff. Rather then spend the money on a junk I would say give the jeep a try.


----------



## Cherokee (Sep 14, 2007)

*reconsidering*

thanks - I am re-considering - given the comparables


----------

